# To the mod moved my video...



## Leec (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry for posting it in the wrong section, dude. I hesitated to post it in the Recording forum because:

It wasn't about recording in any technical sense.
It was a metal'd up version of a well-known tv theme (seemed General Music to me).
I'd already posted the mp3 in the Recording forum where I spoke about the technical side of it more.

Anyhow, apologies for putting it there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 24, 2010)

No harm no foul. 

For the record, if it's something recorded by a member, and it's not in a band context it should go in the recording section. It's not a big deal though.


----------

